
Some of Greenland’s coastal ice will be permanently lost by 2100 - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11867.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam copy of

[https://news.osu.edu/news/2017/03/31/greencoast/](https://news.osu.edu/news/2017/03/31/greencoast/)

with actual author credit (Pam Frost Gorder) cut out.

